# Canned Pumpkin



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, this is the third and hopefully final Radar question for today! Thanks for all of the good advice on the other questions I have posted today! 

My other dogs eat Canidea and Radar loves it and tries to gobble theirs up when he can get it. Because of this I started to switch his food over to Canidea too quickly and he ended up with runny poop! I took a sample to the vet. They found nothing wrong and agreed it was too much Canidea too soon. I started giving him his old food mixed with a little pumkin and now he is back to normal.

question: I still have a 75% full can of pure pumpkin that Radar loves. Will it hurt him to keep giving it to him until it is gone? I just tired smearing a little in his puppy kong and it's the 1st time he stopped chewing on my clothes and started chewing on the toys I have been offering him since I started typing! Well, now he's chewing on the leash I have him tethered to me with!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yep, canned pure pumkin is fine to keep giving him until the can is gone. My guys get lumpy pumpkin when they need pills/vitamins.









You do not want to use the pie filling though but pure is good.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

What a cute picture!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

That picture is priceless! Your daughters are beautiful!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

When I open a can of medicinal pumpkin, I put the unused portion in a baggie and put it in the freezer. It will freeze just fine.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

With 6 dogs that I give daily suppliments to I just toss the can in the fridge. But a can is going to last a lot longer with one or two dogs so freezing it is a great idea. 

_ I keep forgetting most people only have one or two dogs_


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Canned pumpkin is a good thing for pup. Just not too much! 

I take a teaspoon and freeze spoonefuls for the cats as it works better than hairball remedy. You could use a tablespoon for Radar.
Plop the spoonfuls on a cookie sheet, freeze for an hour or two and then put in a ziploc bag. Take one out when you need it, they thaw pretty fast.

Darling pic and I can't think of a better name for a pointy eared dog than Radar! Wait til they really do look like radars!!


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

If you want another use for canned pumpkin I made this last weekend and it was perfect... However I used gramcrackers for the crust.........

http://www.metrokitchen.rouxbe.com/recipes/112

Making the crust:
1 cup all-purpose flour 
2 tbsp icing sugar 
2 tbsp light brown sugar 
1/8 tsp table salt 
1/2 cup unsalted butter 
1 large egg yolk 
To begin the cheesecake, cover the bottom of a 10-inch spring form pan with a parchment round, letting it hang over by about an inch. Lock the base over the paper and place onto a large, round piece of foil and fold up the sides. Fold and wrap a 3-foot strip of foil securely around the pan. Spray the inside with non-stick spray and set aside.

Next, mix together the flour, icing sugar, brown sugar and salt. Cut in the butter with a pastry cutter or fork. Break up the egg yolk and drizzle over top. Keep mixing, cleaning the cutter from time to time with a knife. Then gently knead the dough with your hands until it comes together.

Flour the surface and shape the dough into a round, gently rolling and turning, so it doesn’t stick to the counter. Fold the dough and transfer to the pan. Press it into place, and make sure the dough is snug against the sides. Chill in the freezer for about 30 minutes.

Preheat your oven to 350° degrees Fahrenheit and bake the crust for approximately 30-35 minutes or until golden. Remove and let cool slightly. Gently press the edges up against the sides, so the filling doesn’t leak to the bottom. Let cool completely, while you make the filling.

Making the filling...
32 oz cream cheese (4-8 ounce packages) 
1 1/3 cups sugar 
1 tbsp pure vanilla extract 
1 tsp ground ginger 
1/8 tsp ground cloves 
2 tsp ground cinnamon 
1/4 tsp freshly grated nutmeg 
1 can solid pumpkin purée (15 ounces) 
3 large eggs 
Before you make the filling, be sure all of your ingredients are at room temperature. Blend the cream cheese until smooth. Add the sugar and continue to mix; then add the vanilla, ginger, clove, cinnamon and fresh nutmeg. Lastly, add the pumpkin puree and mix until blended. Scrape the sides of the bowl to ensure it’s all incorporated. Add the eggs, one at a time, scraping the bowl as you go. 

Blend the mixture together, but don’t over mix. Pour into the crust, smooth the top a bit and place into a roasting pan. Place the roasting pan into the oven, then fill with hot water until is reaches half way up the side of the cheesecake. Bake at 350° degrees Fahrenheit for approximately 1 hour and 15 minutes. 

Check the cheesecake by gently shaking the pan. It should have a solid jiggle. Keep in mind it will continue to cook as it cools and sets. Take the cheesecake out of the water and place onto a cooking rack for a few minutes. Run a knife along the edges, to prevent the top from cracking as it cools. Remove the foil, leave the ring on and let cool for about 30 minutes. Then refrigerate on the cooling rack for at least 12 to 48 hours.


----------

